# Support Assist - Preboot System Performance Check



## micromos (Sep 30, 2014)

Each time I turn on my computer. I am presented with this screen. At the bottom there are 3 boxes: continue - bios setup - diagnostics. How can I disable this screen from appearing? I clicked on one of the boxes once and the screeching sound almost blew out my ear drums.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What machine do you have? HP, Dell, etc?


----------



## micromos (Sep 30, 2014)

Dell


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What is the service tag?

Did you have an issue with the computer prior to this? Can you get a picture of the issue?

I would say do the Diagnostics. There is part of the diagnostic that will make a big audible sound when checking the video/colour bars. When you exit that, is there any messages on the top?


----------



## micromos (Sep 30, 2014)

The opening screen show : warning . you are attached to an undersized 45W power adapter etc. (see pic 2) with the three boxes/choices. The diagnostics box runs a system scan. The Bios Setup box shows a menu of items (see pic 1). and a color screen display. The only way to operate the computer is to click the Continue box. The service tag is 5bgt5z2


----------



## micromos (Sep 30, 2014)

I am a dummy! I just noticed that the warning says that the screen can be disabled in the BIOS setup! However, it doesn't tell me how.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The issue you are experiencing is that the AC adapter is showing the wrong wattage. You may have a bad AC Adapter now. What this does is that it may not charge your battery if you are using the computer. Sometimes taking out the power cord from both computer and wall, then reconnecting after about 30 seconds. If you continue to have issues then replace the AC adapter.

As to the message, I wouldn't recommend disabling the message, but I believe you need to press F3 twice before pressing F1 to continue. It should see it on the bottom of the message.


----------

